# Logee's 20% off sale Mon & Tues only



## RNCollins (Nov 17, 2014)

Logee's is having a customer appreciation sale for Nov 17-18 only. They will take 20 % off any of their in-stock items. They do sell some orchids, but have some great fruit trees and rare plants. To get the sale price, type EMAIL20 for the promo code.

Www.logees.com


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 17, 2014)

I get their catalog, and do a lot of drooling...


----------



## 17andgrowing (Nov 17, 2014)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Lordoftheswarms (Nov 18, 2014)

I'll have to have a look later. Do you think it's WYSIWYG as far as flower quality?


----------



## abax (Nov 18, 2014)

I've bought several plants from Logee's over the
years and the plant material has always been very
good. I wouldn't buy orchids from them, but I bought a 6" Bearss lime tree from them that's now
a 6' lime tree that bears fruit year round in my gh.

BTW, what does wysiwyg mean?


----------



## Lordoftheswarms (Nov 18, 2014)

What you see is what you get. It's a common acronym in the online saltwater reef community, at least. 

Why wouldn't you buy orchids from them?


----------



## RNCollins (Nov 19, 2014)

Lordoftheswarms said:


> Why wouldn't you buy orchids from them?



They don't specialize in orchids, they just have some Catts and Phals.... No slippers. 

I got my BLC Everything Nice 'Showtime' HCC/AOS from them last year... It hasn't bloomed yet, but I'm sure that is because I'm doing something wrong... Most likely not getting enough light.


----------



## Clark (Nov 19, 2014)

Thanks for the link.
After spring thaw, I will get Tacca integrifolia.


----------



## abax (Nov 20, 2014)

Logee's orchids are pretty run of the mill, throw it away after it blooms sort
of plants mass produced in Taiwan probably.

Salt water reef community sounds intriguing.


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 20, 2014)

it's a neat place to visit too!
i have found some of the plants are smaller than i anticipated but expensive, but i think those are typically the plants that are hard to find or propagate


----------

